# BEHOLD!! The Broom of Doom!!!!



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey guys 
It all started with an idea I had a few days ago...I can't build a guitar so why can't I just transform something into a guitar??
So I had a dream about a single-string metal djent broom of doom!!
I told the idea my buddy and skilled craftman (I can't build anything ) Florian (warlockflo here on ss.org) and together we designed the perfect metal guitar 
Broom of Doom:
- dunno which wood
- dunno the scale length 
- one string
- ibanez AH7 humbucker
- volume and tone poti
- fender tuner
- custom made bridge, stringthru design

It's neither a 6 nor a 7 string so I thought "extended range" might fit best 

Now to the picstory!!

standard broom:






Pup and electronix:





Flo:





going to work (sorry for blurry pics, there must have been some funky shit in the air o__O)





yay, pickup attachement!!





Custom wood bridge:





Drilling the stringthru-hole-thingy with custom ferrule:





First test!





YAY, SOUND!!!!!!!!!

Now to the finished product!!
Behold!!!!

Tuner and nut:











the superfast fretless neck!!




















Electronics Cavity:





Clips will come soon 

GOTM or what???

*EDIT 2/3/2012:*

Broom ov Doom Testdrive

Meshuggah Rational Gaze...played with a broom


----------



## Deconstruct (Sep 11, 2009)

There is too much perfection in these pictures. GOTY, more like it. 

So, you're going to post a Necrophagist cover on that beast, right?


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh My! I think I just got a stiffy.....


----------



## Warlockflo (Sep 11, 2009)

such a sexy broooooom.
i just needs a bigger string for more "DOOOOOOM" in the sound.
great idea marv and very funny handicraft work-session

flow


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 11, 2009)

The action looks too high.


----------



## lobee (Sep 11, 2009)

I demand a YouTube video showcasing your sweeping chops, good sirs!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2009)

needs a permanently attached ebow, and a big bowl or something for acoustics


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 11, 2009)

Ingenious

I want one


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 11, 2009)

lobee said:


> I demand a YouTube video showcasing your sweeping chops, good sirs!


One-string-sweeps will be delivered, sir 




XeoFLCL said:


> Ingenious
> 
> I want one


We might open a custom shop


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Sep 11, 2009)

That's awesome. But stick somethink like a .120 gauge on that thing!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

Dude, that is sick! I dig it! You couldn't have picked a better way to showcase sweeping


----------



## Baldi (Sep 11, 2009)

Hahahahahah!!!! AMAZING!!!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!! Video!!
I WANNA SEE IT IN ACTION!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 11, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> That's awesome. But stick somethink like a .120 gauge on that thing!


Yeah, we're planning to do that!!
Ultra-deep-super-brutal-djent-riffage is about to come


----------



## Apophis (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome, when you open your own custom shop??


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 11, 2009)

Apophis said:


> awesome, when you open your own custom shop??


Depends on the request


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh, my! This is so full of win!


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 11, 2009)

How did you solder the electronics without setting the broom strings on fire?


----------



## loktide (Sep 11, 2009)

we demand clips


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 11, 2009)

WE DEMAND VIDEO! DOOM


----------



## Warlockflo (Sep 11, 2009)

the wood was nearly invulnerable!
it was very funny to solder the electronics into the broom 
no promlems with burning


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 11, 2009)

This is full of win, reminds me of the broomstick / washtub basses a few people made on talkbass a while back.

Also, it bears a slight resemblance to the whamola bass that Les Claypool built a few years ago, and subsequently found no real use for...


----------



## Slamp (Sep 11, 2009)

What tuning do you use?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## op1e (Sep 11, 2009)

Now you need to write a song around that 1 string, build one for your bassist, and play a live song with em. Your destiny now awaits you. I predict many thousands of youtube views.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 11, 2009)

op1e said:


> Now you need to write a song around that 1 string, build one for your bassist, and play a live song with em. Your destiny now awaits you. I predict many thousands of youtube views.



Yeah, that's the next step 
First a youtube vid for you guys and then maybe some new models. We're working on some concepts, maybe a 2 string broom with the string tuned the same for some cool chorus effects or a triple string broom tuned like a powerchord or an open chord 5 string- broom with the strings going around the stick...we'll see 



Slamp said:


> What tuning do you use?


Atm it's D but we're planning to use something way bigger and play with a deep-ass tuning 

EDIT: this thing was built to be played live 
Imagine some scary looking d00d with a friggin' broom coming on stage (maybe with some light-effects and fog) and then delivering teh br00talz


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 11, 2009)

Holy shit that is awesome.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 11, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Holy shit that is awesome.



That's what I'm planning to use it for 
Damn, Jens looks creepy with hair


----------



## synrgy (Sep 11, 2009)

You basically just replicated one of Les Paul's first builds.


----------



## Auyard (Sep 11, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> needs a permanently attached ebow, and a *big bowl* or something for acoustics



Maybe a toy cauldron or something.

I've never head that Meshuggah song before.


----------



## vansinn (Sep 11, 2009)

I surrender myself to the simplistic ingenuity of this extended approach to Metal Doom!
While a one-stringer may sound very basic, do remember the DK band DAD (formerly Disneyland After Dark - until Disney sued them) had a bas player with a two-string bass inside a rocket shell!

Now, I realize this is likely a product in it's early development cycle, and suggest:
Disassemble the pup and mount both coils along the broom axis for more tonal variations and all six poles on the string for massive overdriving output.
Hand Oiled Exotic Woods and real straw - brooms with plastic don't fly well.

My uncle had a custom broom shop, very high demands; specialist sweepers never went back to mass produced sticks.
Surely a handmade broom base in exotic woods would lift the upcoming biz


----------



## Ironberry (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you F****** KIDDING ME?


----------



## pink freud (Sep 11, 2009)

Les Claypool would be proud.


----------



## tkajr7 (Sep 11, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Varjo (Sep 11, 2009)

That's just like the most best thing ever 

Now, how about a trem for that sexy thing?


----------



## cddragon (Sep 11, 2009)

Fuckin' SICK!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAA I want a live footage and clips of this bastard!!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 11, 2009)

Varjo said:


> That's just like the most best thing ever
> 
> Now, how about a trem for that sexy thing?


Maybe on the next model 



cddragon said:


> Fuckin' SICK!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAA I want a live footage and clips of this bastard!!!


We'll record a video sooner or later


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 11, 2009)

You sir have inspired me. Im going to take your genius idea and run with it. Mine will not be a broom. But a stick. Probably oak since it is probably the hardest wood I can find in town. 2 strings, fretless, metal fretboard *45" or 50" scale* Hopefully tuned Bb Eb an octave below a bass.


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 12, 2009)

How about using a hockey stick? Held the right way you would have a nice reverse headstock.


----------



## Kapee (Sep 12, 2009)

We want to see an video of this MoFo in actiong covering suggah, lol!


----------



## lefty robb (Sep 12, 2009)

So now you can change your Forum ID for Main ERG to: Broom of Doom!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 12, 2009)

Did somebody say hockey stick?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 12, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> You sir have inspired me. Im going to take your genius idea and run with it. Mine will not be a broom. But a stick. Probably oak since it is probably the hardest wood I can find in town. 2 strings, fretless, metal fretboard *45" or 50" scale* Hopefully tuned Bb Eb an octave below a bass.


Yeah! Have fun building it 
I don't know from which wood the broom was made of but it's really fucking tough.
Needed a lot of work to drill through (and we had a bigass power drill) 



vansinn said:


> Now, I realize this is likely a product in it's early development cycle, and suggest:
> Disassemble the pup and mount both coils along the broom axis for more tonal variations and all six poles on the string for massive overdriving output.
> Hand Oiled Exotic Woods and real straw - brooms with plastic don't fly well.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, just imagine a spalted maple or a flamed maple broom 



lefty robb said:


> So now you can change your Forum ID for Main ERG to: Broom of Doom!!


Yeah 

I still got one of these motherfuckers laying around:




An old wu shu wood saber!
Wouldn't that be an awesome guitar??


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 12, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> This is full of win, reminds me of the broomstick / washtub basses a few people made on talkbass a while back.


 Yup, my first thought was "washtub bass" as well



Esp Griffyn said:


> Also., it bears a slight resemblance to the whamola bass that Les Claypool built a few years ago, and subsequently found no real use for...


I forgot about the whamola!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 12, 2009)

I forgot about the whamola!!  [/quote]

Damn, that whamola-thing looks hella cool 
This gives me so many new ideas about a trem-system 

EDIT: YEAH!!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm thinking you measure the scale, do the fret calculations, and use tie wraps (zip ties, whatev you call them ) to make frets


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 12, 2009)

WOAH! video please


----------



## Shawn (Sep 12, 2009)

That is badass.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Sep 12, 2009)

looking forward...


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 12, 2009)

Brilliance at it's best right there.


----------



## rto666 (Sep 12, 2009)

AWESOMEEEEE!!!!! ME WANT! jeje..!


----------



## jsousa (Sep 13, 2009)

lolll


----------



## TimSE (Sep 13, 2009)

my brain cant full take in teh awesomeness that i have jsut seen! 0.0

holy fucking shit!


----------



## pink freud (Sep 13, 2009)

I wonder how it would sound if you rotated the pickup 90 degrees.

Might sound massive, who knows?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 13, 2009)

pink freud said:


> I wonder how it would sound if you rotated the pickup 90 degrees.
> 
> Might sound massive, who knows?



Believe me, it sounds massive the way it is 
I'd never thought that an old broom might sound so awesome 
To the guys demanding clips:
patience 
Seriously give us some time, we've never shot a video for youtube (advice appreciated)


----------



## usagi (Sep 13, 2009)

wHERE IS THE VIDEO?????????


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 13, 2009)

you should fret it eventually 

That'd be a great guitar to play for one song live, tune it to F# 

oh and send me that said custom!


----------



## Warlockflo (Sep 14, 2009)

hm i don't think that this would work.
an electric-magnetic pickup uses induction.
you get the most out of it when you move something (here the sting oder stings) in a 90° angle to the magnetic field. so when you turn the pickup again for 90° the output woud decrease ... so i think


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 14, 2009)

TimSE said:


> my brain cant full take in teh awesomeness that i have jsut seen! 0.0
> 
> holy fucking shit!



Hey Tim, what d'you think about this:
A custom made broom in exchange for your bullet?



Seriously guys, thanks for supporting this "project"


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 14, 2009)

devries would be proud


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> devries would be proud



This without a doubt is far superior instrument to any Devries


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL! David Bowie would also be proud of this instrument, too! As would other minimalists. Congrats! I'd say watch out for E#, but he's doing more with his Godin Glissentar these days.


----------



## CooleyJr (Sep 17, 2009)

This thing should be tuned drop Z and do some tapping licks while sweeping the floor. 
Theres your video. WIN


----------



## pink freud (Sep 17, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> This thing should be tuned drop Z and do some tapping licks while sweeping the floor.
> Theres your video. WIN


 
Janitorcore FTW.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 17, 2009)

ahahahaha omfg, this is soooo funny.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 17, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Janitorcore FTW.


Janitorcore 
This is epic


----------



## MFB (Sep 17, 2009)

I guess you'll be able to literally sweep up the competition then...


----------



## lobee (Sep 17, 2009)

There is no breakdown this custodial contraption can't fix! Janitorcore will sweep the nation I tells ya!


----------



## vansinn (Sep 17, 2009)

lobee said:


> There is no breakdown this custodial contraption can't fix! Janitorcore will sweep the nation I tells ya!



You mean _nations_ I trust.. it'll be a worldwide revolution!
Methinks it should be properly cap'd as JanitorCore
A new style to sweep the masses, and with it's special scale and tuning, the new modal is Janitorian - finally Metal has it's own answer to church modals!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 17, 2009)

JanitorCore?! AHAHAHA! Priceless!


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2009)

You should ender this in the Home Depot build challenge!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 17, 2009)

That's awesome...add some more strings and you can sweep while you sweep.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 19, 2009)

I want a whamola. That would be so fun!!


----------



## leandroab (Sep 20, 2009)

TheHandOfStone said:


> That's awesome...add some more strings and you can sweep while you sweep.


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 20, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I'm thinking you measure the scale, do the fret calculations, and use tie wraps (zip ties, whatev you call them ) to make frets


 
I think zip-ties would be rob tone, and wear out too quickly. Go high quality & use baling wire.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, we might install some frets because playing fretless isn't as easy as we thought


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 20, 2009)

The constant Xzibition of Xzibit recently makes me want to Xzibit my violent side


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 20, 2009)

TheHandOfStone said:


> That's awesome...add some more strings and you can sweep while you sweep.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 20, 2009)

^


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 24, 2009)

I wanna make me a washtub whamola now.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 28, 2009)

That is just awesome, clips when?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 29, 2009)

highlordmugfug said:


> That is just awesome, clips when?


TBH I don't know yet 
We wanted to write something together and record it but Flo is about to move a few hundred kilometers away


----------



## leandroab (Sep 29, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


>


 
Although I DO find these quite repetitive and boring, some still make me piss my pants.. uhauhahahahaa


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 3, 2012)

The broom is back 
I'm home at my family's house, found the good ol' broom again and decided to record a demo for you guys 

Broom ov Doom Testdrive by Marv Attaxx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Song is a classic one-note song by Emmure lol

Here in comparison my RGA8 with stock pickups (same settings):
Words of Intulo by Marv Attaxx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I tried to record Rational Gaze but it seems I'm to stupid for the rhythm and I'm too lazy to figure it out now 

Do brooms djent? Broom-djent was yes!


----------



## nathanwessel (Feb 3, 2012)

This is just perfection. You should turn a guitar into a broom now, that'd be tight.


----------



## kirbyy (Feb 3, 2012)

oh my god. I want one.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah, the broomstick is back. Always loved this project 
We've had too few crazed projects lately, like this and the glass fretboard flyingV..


----------



## synrgy (Feb 3, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Do brooms djent? Broom-djent was yes!



Is it just me, or does the broom sound better than the RGA8?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 3, 2012)

Jep, I think so too 
Can't wait to finally receive my emg808x. Kinda sucks that a broom smokes an 800 euro guitar lol 
Maybe the broom sounds so djenty because it's a thinass string


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 3, 2012)

Emmure? The perfect band to try a 1 string instrument lol

I've got a pickup laying around, I need to to do this one day. Its amazing in some way lol


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol the broom does sound much better. Crazy

Edit* as a former rga8 owner, im not surprised


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2012)

I love this so, so much.


----------



## m4rK (Feb 3, 2012)

That is the sickest broom I've ever heard! 
Reminds me of jack white


----------



## m4rK (Feb 3, 2012)

..


----------



## Galius (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow this thread is back!! Ive told tales of this most brutal broom to any who could grasp the concept without their head exploding...


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 3, 2012)

Now if only there was a mop to clean up my drool..


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Feb 4, 2012)

is it tuned to D like one step down on a bass?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 4, 2012)

Amazing 

Given the measures that we as a forum go to with our guitars to achieve the ultimate tone, the fact that this doesn't sound absolutely shocking is quite scary.


----------



## jeremyb (Feb 4, 2012)

DAT HANDLE!!!!


----------



## Kr1zalid (Feb 4, 2012)

Your broom clip sounds better...


----------



## Meshugger (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome. The broom sounds superior to the RGA8


----------



## djinn314 (Feb 4, 2012)

If you used a mop you could pretend the little sponge thing was a wammy bar. rofl thats fuckin hilarious though!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 4, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> is it tuned to D like one step down on a bass?


D# 
And the string is pretty thin, I think it's a 46 lol


----------



## ridner (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright, we are already planning the next model.
Black, slick, futuristic, blue leds on the fretboard, frets (lol) n stuff.
It won't happen until his holidays start but I think it's gonna be fun 

I'm still overwhelmed by how awesome this thing sounds lol


----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 4, 2012)

This thread brings me much joy.


----------



## Michael T (Feb 4, 2012)

Well well well. Hmmmm  
* digs through utility closet* 

Later that day 
"honey, have you seen the broom?" 

~~~Chug, ch ch chug chug~~~


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 4, 2012)

Quick soundcheck:
Meshuggah Rational Gaze...played with a broom by Marv Attaxx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

suuuuper sloppy but you get the idea


----------



## Winspear (Feb 4, 2012)

I might shoot myself


----------



## Warlockflo (Feb 4, 2012)

this year on every list of wishes "THE BROOM OF BOOM" ... beware Santa!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 4, 2012)

Still learning to play the broom.
Having some problems playing fretless (the intonation from the bass is dea-on, my playing on the broom isn't yet).
But that's cool cause we can fix that with the second version


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 4, 2012)

Amazing that Rational Gaze can be played on a broom hahaha


----------



## Tymon (Feb 4, 2012)

Hahahaha this is so awesome. I want one!


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 4, 2012)

It sounds better than my whole rig 


I hate for that. 

I love you for it as well though.

We want a video clip if possible! Gotta see that thing in action!


----------



## Tymon (Feb 4, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> We want a video clip if possible! Gotta see that thing in action!


----------



## leandroab (Feb 5, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> We want a video clip if possible! Gotta see that thing in action!



Post a video of yourself headbanging furiously while playing rational gaze... That would make me laugh so fucking much! ahhaha


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll be busy with university next week but I'll try to record a video when I come back


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Feb 5, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Post a video of yourself headbanging furiously while playing rational gaze... That would make me laugh so fucking much! ahhaha



that would make my life.
i wonder how this thing would sounds with 2 humbuckers


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 5, 2012)

I was bored. enjoy


----------



## JamesM (Feb 5, 2012)

I LOVE YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, it took me only 2 years to record this after all 

I'd love to update my original post but the "edit" button is missing again


----------



## fusion1 (Feb 5, 2012)

MopCore? Let's do this!



penny1 said:


> Now if only there was a mop to clean up my drool..


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 5, 2012)

dude this is hilarious!! and yeah it DOES sound better than that RGA8 clip D:


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought it would sound much cleaner...


----------



## m4rK (Feb 5, 2012)

I love it! It makes me laugh to think of all the people bitching about the quality of an 800 dollar instrument. For much much cheaper broomtar is king.


----------



## HRKofHOD (Feb 5, 2012)

Br00mtal!!


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 6, 2012)

Dude, I just have to say..

You Are So Fucking Cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2012)

You need to figure out what wood was used to make that so we can all buy that broom and make our own.


----------



## I_Bash (Feb 6, 2012)

You should see this)


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 6, 2012)

^lol epic!
What about a pitchfork of doom?
So you can stab people while playing teh brootz metullz!



m4rK said:


> I love it! It makes me laugh to think of all the people bitching about the quality of an 800 dollar instrument. For much much cheaper broomtar is king.


I love my RGA8, it's just the pickups that suck


----------



## Stealthtastic (Feb 6, 2012)

goddamn....you beat me to it.... you mind if I kinda borrow the idea one day? I have a spare agile pup (bassy as hell) would be perfect with a .120 guage string on a broom haha!


----------



## fusion1 (Feb 7, 2012)

How about making a multi string broom using multiple broomsticks bound together with zip ties or some fashion. Rig 8 to 10 broomhandles together for a ghetto Warr guitar.


----------



## DLG (Feb 8, 2012)

one of my friends on facebook shared your vid today. all kinds of awesome!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha awesome 
Thanks for the support so far 

EDIT: super-handsome mod-edit by randy, all the soundcloud links and videos can be found on the first page now!


----------



## JazzandMetal (Feb 8, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 8, 2012)

i have to say that is THE coolest, silliest, most retarded thing i've laid eyes on

and the sound from it is beyond awesome i gives infinity horns \m/


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 12, 2012)

I have to share this on my facebook. 

And rocking Emmure on a fucking broom = Priceless. You've taken ny favorite thing to air guitar on and made it metal. You sir, win the internet!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks 
I'm still waiting for the tabs of the new meshuggah song. wanna play that bitch. broomstyle.


----------



## MartinMTL (Feb 15, 2012)

YES! That would reach a new level of awesomeness.


----------



## MaxStatic (Feb 19, 2012)

I lack words in my vocabulary to describe the win found in this thread.


----------



## Metalman X (Feb 20, 2012)

Very creative, and awesome! You sir, are a genius!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 21, 2012)

Any ideas for the next one?

We need some cool specs!

EDIT: I'm rewriting the new meshuggah song for 1 string lol
I'm pretty busy with studying and stuff right now but you guys can expect at least parts of it the next couple of weeks


----------



## TheKindred (May 29, 2012)




----------



## AwakenNoMore (May 29, 2012)

I love this thread, that thing needs to be played live, people will flip the fuck out lol.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (May 30, 2012)

You're breaking boundaries bro. Truly revolutionary stuff.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 30, 2012)

TheKindred said:


>



Is that Fred Brum playing a broom dressed as a communist?


----------



## jake7doyle (May 30, 2012)

aha this is amazing!!!


----------



## darren (May 30, 2012)

Awesome!

I find the black zip ties have better tone than the white-ish ones.

Also, you should check this out:



It was quite possibly the coolest thing i saw at NAMM.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 30, 2012)

Two years later and this thread is still going strong 
That slap-thingy is cool!!


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 30, 2012)

I've decided to do this to a broom during my uni break.

Watch the luthiery section in about a week


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 31, 2012)

^Do yourself a favor and install frets


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 31, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^Do yourself a favor and install frets



Talk about making the job harder than it has to be XD

However, I guess it would be practice for when I do get around to doing a full guitar.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 31, 2012)

I think this may just be the greatest thing I have ever witnessed!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 27, 2013)

Found a 72 string while cleaning my room today. Thought that bitch might sound nice with the good ol' Broom. The result:

https://soundcloud.com/marvattaxx/the-acacia-strain-carbomb

FUCK 
I'll make another vid soon, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Needs a killswitch. how will you get that tacky overproduced sound without a killswitch?


----------



## obZenity (Jan 27, 2013)

My hat is off to you sir. I watched this at work and about was both struck with laughter and awe at how damn well that worked. GOTY!


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Jan 28, 2013)

Uh. Maze. Ing. hahahahaha! I love it.


----------



## jimwratt (Jan 28, 2013)

You are standing on the shoulders of giants.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwT433shhBs


----------



## russtolium (Jan 28, 2013)

Daaaang. The Whamola just got brutal.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 28, 2013)

And sadly I bet this won't stop anyone from exaggerating how much affect wood types have on electric guitar tone. 

Sounds damn good for a broom and thanks for sharing, that was plain awesome, and yeah I know the thread started in 2009. 


Rev.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 28, 2013)

^ Well yeah, I thought I'd continue this thread instead of spamming another 
Glad you guys enjoy it


----------



## tsar nicholas (Jan 29, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 31, 2013)

The question is : will it clean?


----------



## Volteau (Jan 31, 2013)

This is possibly the most epic thing I have ever seen, instrument-wise and beyond.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 31, 2013)

Kinda sad that the heaviest sounding instrument I own...is a broom


----------



## dino_cooley (Jan 31, 2013)

pffff and bassists love to say that Jaco needed only 4 strings ...


----------



## myrtorp (Feb 1, 2013)

Haha damn thats brutal man! Good work!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome! I don't know if already suggested, but how about placing a single coil pickup lengthwise for some extra oomph? A Seymour Duncan JB Jr. would be great, 12 pole pieces under one string!


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, that was both funny and fascinating.


----------



## trent6308 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd actually clean my floors if my broom could play Rational Gaze. Massive win here bud?


----------



## RadDadTV (Feb 9, 2013)

Those specs are SIIICK. Haha


----------

